
Can Amputees Take Their Limbs Home? - yeukhon
https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/can-amputees-take-their-limb-home/
======
yeukhon
WARNING: This link is included in the article (though not shown).

[https://imgur.com/a/Binbc](https://imgur.com/a/Binbc)

If you are like me who enjoys looking at human anatomy, click on it,
otherwise, do not. I repeat, do not. But it's somewhat interesting to see the
actual foot.

